# Deezer Desktop => affichage favoris & playlist disparu



## Grichka (23 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un souci avec Deezer Desktop. Lorsque je l'ai installé avant hier, tout fonctionné parfaitement, mais depuis hier, mes albums favoris et autres playlist ont disparu (a gauche du logiciel), alors qu'ils sont encore bien présent lorsque je me connecte sur mon iphone ou sur le site de deezer. La barre de recherche a également disparu.
En fait, à gauche je n'ai plus que "mes mp3s" (vide car je n'y ai rien uploadé).

Voici un screen de mon logiciel :







http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/190/capturedcran20110622184.png/

J'ai essayé de désinstaller le logiciel, supprimé le répertoire "dzcache" ainsi que le répertoire "deezer desktop" dans la bibliothèque puis de le réinstaller mais le problème persiste.

Quelqu'un à une solution ?


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, voire de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Flo... (6 Juillet 2012)

Je me permets de remonter ce topic car je rencontre le même soucis... du jour au lendemain sans faire aucune mise à jour, mes favoris ainsi que mes playlists ne s'affichent plus sur Deezer Desktop alors qu'elles sont bien présentes sur le site Deezer.

Grichka, avais-tu trouver une solution? Quelqu'un d'autre pourrait m'aider?

Merci d'avance


----------



## fredidyah (7 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je rencontre le même problème que Flo... & Grichka, plus moyen d'avoir accès aux playlists et aux favoris avec deezer desktop.

En allant sur le site deezer, pas d'infos sur le sujet. Par contre, dans le F.A.Q. pour écouter sa musique hors connexion il demande d'installer le programme deezer de chrome (petite application à ajouter au navigateur )
et d'utiliser celui ci en mode hors connexion (le programme fonctionne comme les app iBidule).

Plus rien en revanche sur le deezer desktop. J'ai l'impression que Deezer ne le fait plus et bloque son utilisation. Mais ce n'est que mon avis.

J'espère avoir tort, et qu'une solution puisse être trouvée.
Merci à tous.


----------



## Flo... (12 Juillet 2012)

Voici la réponse de Deezer : 

Bonjour, Desktop n'est plus supporté, je vous invite à utiliser Chrome avec l'extension Deezer pour bénéficier du offline 


C'est très dommage


----------



## cenzo1981 (16 Août 2012)

Salut à tous,

moi également le même problème depuis quelques temps...tout simplement consultez les préférences dans Deezer Desktop et désactivez la case " mode déconnecté"...

ça a marché chez moi en tout cas....

Bien à vous.

Cenzo


----------

